# RENXX



## Christoph (26 November 2003)

Hallo

Heute wurde meine Internetverbindung automatisch getrennt und sogleich eine neue hergestellt. Es handelte sich um eine 0190 Nummer und ich zog sofort den ISDN Stecker raus. Weil mein ISDN Watch immer noch eine aktive Verbindung anzeigte und ich ein wenig Panik bekam, habe ich dann sofort den Rechner ausgemacht. Aus diesem Grund hat ISDN Watch die Verbindung leider nicht mehr in der Anrufstatistik aufgenommen.

Jetzt habe ich unter den Internetverbindungen eine neue. Name: RENXX , Einwahlnummer: 1.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich herausbekommen kann, welche Nummer wirklich angewählt wird, bzw. welche Firma dahintersteckt?

Oder kennt vielleicht jemand den RENXX Dialer?

Mit Dank und Gruß
C


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

Christoph schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aus diesem Grund hat ISDN Watch die Verbindung leider nicht mehr in der Anrufstatistik aufgenommen.


Es kann natürlich gut sein, dass die Verbindung überhaupt nicht zu stande gekommen war.


			
				Christoph schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich herausbekommen kann, welche Nummer wirklich angewählt wird, bzw. welche Firma dahintersteckt?


Suche doch mal nach Dateien, die mit dem heutigen Datum auf Deinen Rechner gespeichert wurden. Wenn Du fit genug bist und alle Verbindungsstcker zum Tel-Anschl. gezogen hast, dann könntest Du entsprechende Dateien (*.exe) ausprobieren. Am besten Du hast zuvor einen Dialerwarner installiert, der neben dem ISDN-Watch gerade solche Verbindungen protokolliert. Für empfehlenswert halte ich das Tool von www.dialer-control.de
Ansonsten müsstest Du die Telefonrechnung abwarten. Hast Du einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis?
RENEXX steht wahrscheinlich nur als Bezeichnung für die DFÜ-Verbindung. Es gilt den Dialer auszumachen oder die 0190er Nummer zu ermitteln. Beides kannst Du unter www.regtp.de in deren Datenbank eingeben. Ein dort registrierter Dialer gibt schon immer mal Aufschluss über den Zahlungsanspruch - ist der nicht registriert besteht von vornherein kein Anspruch. Sollte es ein ActiveX-Dialer sein, der seine Informationen direkt von einer Website lädt, entspricht der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht den Anforderungen der RegTP und besitzt möglicher Weise weder heute, noch irgendwann den Registrierungsstatus. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du bei eingehender Telefonrechnung den Einzelposten umgehend bestreiten und ggü. der (ich vermute mal) Telekom den so genannten "Einwand" setzen. Wenn Du erstmal aus der Telekomrechnung befreit bist, streitet es sich mit dem späteren Forderungsstellern noch mal so gut - weiteres dann hier.

Außerdem gilt auch hier:


			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> § 43 b TKG
> 
> 
> > (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese *vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist*. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe den Renxx auch erwischt.

Er wählt ungefragt die Nummer

006749990121

Was kann man dagegen tun?

MD


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2003)

Wie bist Du zu dem Dialer gekommen (gibt es da eine URL)? Konntest Du ihn isolieren (sichern), oder war es ein scriptgesteuerter Dialer? Kam bei Dir die Verbindung zu stande?
Das Ziel ist Nauru, oder wohin auch immer. Wie das jetzt mit der Bezahlung der Session aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht so recht sagen. Aber wenn Du ggü. Deinem Anbieter einen Widerspruch signaliesierst, dann wird man sich bestimmt mit dem Problem beschäftigen. In einem weiteren Thread, wird ein ähnliches Phenomen diskutiert. Womöglich ist das auch so eine EMSAT-Verbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2003)

Hallo Anna!

Bemerkt habe ich es nur dadurch, dass die zweite Leitung nicht mehr frei war, ich wollte gleichzeitig telefonieren. Ich habe sofort abgeschaltet, nach dem Neustart habe ich dann den neuen DFÜ Eintrag (RENXX) mit der Anwahlnummer 0 (im Beitrag oben : 1) gesehen. Das Protokoll meiner ISDN Karte ergab etwa zwanzig Anwahlversuche unter der 0067 Nummer, von denen nur zwei eine Verbindung hergestellt haben, von jeweils etwa 50 Sekunden. Der Schaden sollte also klein bleiben, aber das kann auch anders ausgehen.
Ich bin etwa zwei Stunden kreuz und quer gesurft, keine Ahnung wo ich den Dialer aufgeschnappt habe. Mit Goggle nach RENXX suchen ergab nur einen Treffer im deutschen Sprachbereich, das ist diese Seite.  Es scheint was neues zu sein.

Viele Grüße

MD


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2003)

@MD
Hast Du einen Dialer auf dem Rechner gefunden? Suche doch mal alle Dateien durch, die in der fraglichen Zeit downgeloadet worden sind. Irgendeine *.exe ist bestimmt dabei.
Wenn dann Deine Telefonrechnung kommt - noch vor der Abbuchung telefonisch den s. g. "Einwand" gegen die Einzelposition setzen! Den Widerspruch anschließend schriftl. an Deinen Anbieter (per Einschreiben) formulieren. Wenn Du nie in weltweite Regionen, wie z. B. nach 00674, telefoniert hast, macht das eine Argumentation glaubwürdig.

Wenn Du Dich hier registrieren würdest, könntest Du auch private Nachrichten (PN) erhalten.


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2003)

md schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße
> 
> MD



Hi MD, 

nur als Tipp, ich würde nicht mit MD unterschreiben, da dann sofort Querverbindungen zu einem Dialerseitenbetreiber aufkommen, der auch immer die beiden Buchstaben als Kürzel bekommt. Das könnte für dich dann zu ungewollten und evtl. unangenehmen Verwechselungen führen.

Natürlich setze ich hier vorraus, das du nicht der von mir gemeinte MD bist, wenn doch, ist das natürlich was anderes und dann vergiss diese Message  :holy:


----------



## Michael (30 November 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Danke für den Hinweis "MD", ich habe mich jetzt als "Michael" registriert.

Danke auch für den Tip mit der Rechnung, der Dialer hat um genau zu sein

01033006749990121 gewählt, also werde ich es mit der Telekom zu tun haben.

Beste Grüße von

Michael


----------



## Dino (30 November 2003)

> ...also werde ich es mit der Telekom zu tun haben...



Das wird wohl so sein, denn diese gewählte Nummer ist ja nicht irgendein Mehrwertdienst, bei dem eine CbC-Vorwahl keine Rolle spielt, sondern eine Auslandsvorwahl.

00674 gehört einem Ministaat namens Nauru! Schon mal gehört? Ich weiß nicht mal, ob da schon das Telefon erfunden ist oder ob die noch trommeln, aber offensichtlich haben die da wohl sogar eine eigene "Telekom", die dann mit der hiesigen abrechnet und einiges an Gebühren verlangt, die die Telekom dann wiederum von Dir einkassieren möchte. Laut Telekom-Tarifrechner macht das dann 1,49 €/min!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

*Nauru*

Zu Nauru läßt sich folgendes sagen:

Lage und Name

Geografische Daten

Lage: Pazifischer Ozean - Mikronesien
Fläche: 21,3 Quadratkilometer
Bevölkerung: 12.100

Hauptstadt:
Der Inselstaat hat keine offizielle Hauptstadt. Das Verwaltungszentrum liegt im Bezirk Yaren (Sitz der meisten Regierungseinrichtungen und des Parlaments) mit etwa viertausend Einwohnern.

Landesbezeichnung

Vormals: the Pleasant Island (die Freundliche Insel) - bis 1888


Amtliche Kurzform: Nauru
Amtliche Vollform: die Republik Nauru
Internationale Vollform: the Republic of Nauru

Also eine "sonnige Insel".   Offenbar haben einige Dialer-Gauner jetzt eine neue Masche ausgeknobelt, um die 0900-Rufnummern-Gasse bzw. die 0190er Sperren (machen jetzt wohl immer mehr User) zu umgehen.
mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Dino (1 Dezember 2003)

Naja, soooo neu, wie es hier für manche den Anschein hat, ist die Abzocke über Nummern aus diesem entfernten Fleckchen Erde nun nicht.
Das gab es durchaus schon, wenngleich ich jetzt einen Link zu entsprechenden Threads bei DS.de schuldig bleiben muss. Auf die Schnelle ist da nichts zu finden. Aber da gab es z.B. Dialer, die bei erfolglosen 0190-Einwahlversuchen auch Nummern von den Salomonen wählten.
Das war und ist der Grund, weshalb ich immer wieder dazu rate, wo immer es möglich ist, Auslandsvorwahlen in eine providerseitige Rufnummernsperre einzubeziehen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Anbei der Link sowie Pointer*

Anbei ein Link zu einem Urteil bezüglich "missbrauchter" Auslandsvorwahlen. Es handelt sich im zitierten Fall zwar um Guinea, das Prinzip ist aber gleich.

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030058.htm

Volltext des Urteiles:
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030058.pdf

Kommentare hierzu bitte unter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33050#33050


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

md schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum!
> 
> 
> Ich habe den Renxx auch erwischt.
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe den Dialer exDialer mit der gleichen Nummer gehabt.
Hast Du was erreicht ?

*[Virenscanner: EMail-Adresse gelöscht]*


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

Das passt dann auch noch ins Bild:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3784

Strafanzeige geboten mit Hinweis auf das Verfahren in München.


Und hier die Erklärung, weshalb es sich lohnt solche Nummern einzusetzen, jedenfalls in Bezug auf Afrika:
http://www.balancingact-africa.com/news/back/balancing-act_188.html



> GUINETEL EMBROILED IN DIALER SCAM FRAUD, SEEKS WAYS OF CLAMPING DOWN ON ABUSERS
> Civil war, political instability and a continuing commercial dispute with the incumbent telco’s former owners Portugal Telecom in Guinea Bissau seem to be the ideal recipe for those wanting to commit dialer scam frauds. Brian King tries to make sense of a complex web of fraud which he has uncovered.
> 
> On Sunday, May 25th of this year, Terri Lockwood and her family were attending the popular Indy 500 automobile races in Indianapolis, Indiana. While they were out, it seemed, an intruder entered the house unnoticed and used the telephone. The only trace the intruder left appeared on the phone bill some weeks later: hefty charges for calls to Guinea-Bissau, a West African country she had never heard of, and much less had reason to call. When Terri Lockwood disputed the charges, the American operator AT&T told her that the calls were genuine, and that she or  .....


----------



## Qoppa (6 Februar 2004)

Danke für den Link zu diesem aufschlußreichen Bericht! Das sollte Pflichtlektüre für alle hiermit Befassten (und hoffentlich auch die Staatsanwälte) sein.

Kurze Zusammenfassung: die Portugal Telecom war faktische Mehrheitseignerin der nationalen Telecom von Guinea-Bissau, bis heute läuft der internationale Verkehr über ihre Netze. Während des Bürgerkriegs 1998 hat sie sich aus Guinea zurückgezogen, seitdem macht sie keine Zahlungen mehr an die Guine Telecom. Der internationale Datenverkehr unter dem Ländercode  ist allerdings sprunghaft angestiegen, und nachweislich kommen Verbindungen für pornographische Angebote, die aus den USA "dorthin" geführt werden, nicht in Guinea an ... 

Also nicht dort sitzen die Schmuddelkinder ... Einmal mehr ein schlagender Beweis dafür, daß – wenn man nach den wahren Verursachern der Mehrwertseuche sucht – man gelangt doch immer wieder zu den großen Telefongesellschaften der Länder, wo die unfreiwilligen Kunden sitzen. 

Wie sind denn eigentlich die Besitzverhältnisse z.B. der Nauru Telecom? Könnte es sein, daß die Dt. Telekom auf ihrer großen internationalen Einkaufstournee auch dort ein wenig investiert hat? So ne Prise Südseeglück ?    – Ach, ich Schelm ...


----------



## Raimund (6 Februar 2004)

*The International Connection*

 
Honni soit qui mal y pense:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&d=30&a=1&t=1863731

Vielleicht weiß man auch hier Näheres?

http://www.y-land.net/nauru/impressum.php

Und zum Mitsingen     

http://www.y-land.net/nauru/fakten_nationalhymne.php

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

*HILFE ! RENXX eingedrungen...*

hi!

Heute kam meine Telekom-Rechnung...Shock!

39,82 Euro, 30:27 min. telfoniert --Nr:0067-49990121

Habe bei www.google.de die nummer eingegeben und zum glück 
euch gefunden.Die Telefonrechnung ist schon abgebucht.Gibt es eine möglichkeit gegen diese Schweinerei vorzugehen???

Vielen Dank

Flo


----------



## Michael (24 Februar 2004)

Hallo Neon-flash, hallo Forum!

Ich habe meine Telefonrechnung auch bekommen, bei ist es nur 1 Euro, ich habs schnell bemerkt und das Kabel rausgezogen. Wenn es 30 wären, würde ich mich wehren, was wohl auch sehr erfolgversprechnd wäre.

Vielen dank aber allen, die im Forum helfen!

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------

